# Duyuru > Ya TURAN, Ya ÖLÜM >  işte Son Kahramanlar!!!

## maturidi

İşTE SON KAHRAMANLAR!!! İşTE SON HAİNLER!!!! 

SON KAHRAMANLAR
SEN BAşBAKAN DEĞİL HAİNİN TEKİSİN!!!! 
Yazı başlığı son kahramanlar ve son hainler olsada!!! 
Görünen oki bu Türk milletinin içinde! ne kahraman biter yok olur, nede hainler!!!
Sadece arada bir fark var!!!
Hainler hep bir adım önde olmuşlardır..
Türk milleti: her zaman hainleri tanımış, bilmiş ama tedbir almayı da ihmal etmiş. 
Bu hainler ise Türk yurdunda hem yaşamışlar, hem zıkkımlanmışlar, hemde ihanetlerine devam etmişler..
Bu dünde böyle olmuş. Bu günde dünden farklı değil..
Hatta bu yetmezmiş gibi. Bu hainlerden bazılarını başbakan kimilerini bakan müsteşar fabrikatör,armatör, yapmışız..
Daha ötesi bu satılmış aslı bozuk şefsizlere, ülke kaynaklarını sömürterek semirmelerine çanak tutmuşuz fırsat vermişiz..

Türk insan: Osmanlı döneminde olduğu gibi. Atatürk sonrası Türk insanı yine yoksul bırakılmış eline iş verilmemiş. Ama dönmeler YAHUDİ, ERMENİ,RUM, KIRMALARI üLKENİN SEFASINI SüRMEYE DEVAM ETMİşLER..

şimdi bu kervana Kürt denen şerefsizlerde katıldılar..
Bu hain grubu bilerek ve organize ederek Kürtleri kendilerine öncü grup yapmak maksadı ile güçlenmelerini sağladılar..
Ama hepsinin bilmedikleri bir şey var. Gerçi bilmediklerinde pek düşünemiyorum tarihin içinde örnekleri vardır..
Türk insanı canı pahasına bu beladan da sıyrılmasını bilir..

GEüEN ZAMAN İüİNDE OLDUGİBİ. NE HAİN NEDE KAHRAMAN, SIKINTISI üEKMEYECEĞİMİZ BİR GERüEKTİR..
TEK üNEMLİ UNSUR.ğTSKğ içine sızmış olanlardırğ
Bizim korkumuz sadece budur.. ve bu belirtilerde görülmeye başlanmıştır..

İhanet şebekeleri ellerinde poşetlerle pikniğe gider gibi Molotof kokteyli taşıyarak önüne gelen yerleri yakıp yıkarken ğTSKğ Başındaki kişilerden tıs yok..
İşte bizi kortuna yanı burası.. Bunlarda olan zafiyettir..
YOKSA AKP İHANET İüİNDEYMİş.CEZASI ERGEü VERİLİR..
TAYYİBİN ASLI RUMMUş.DOĞRUDUR..

ABDULLAH GüLüN ASLI ERMENİ İMİş DOĞRU.
DİĞERLERİ KüRT VE BARZANİCİYMİş DOĞRU..
ADALET BAKANI BİLMEM NEYMİş DOĞRU..

Yazı başlığı son kahramanlar ve son hainler olsada, görünen oki bu Türk milletinin içinde! ne kahraman biter yok olur, nede hainler!!!
Sadece arada bir fark var!!!
Hainler hep bir adım önde olmuşlardır..

*Türk milleti:* her zaman hainleri tanımış, bilmiş ama tedbir almayı da ihmal etmiş. 
Bu hainler ise Türk yurdunda hem yaşamışlar, hem zıkkımlanmışlar, hemde ihanetlerine devam etmişler..
Bu dünde böyle olmuş. Bu günde dünden farklı değil..
Hatta bu yetmezmiş gibi. Bu hainlerden bazılarını başbakan kimilerini bakan müsteşar fabrikatör,armatör, yapmışız..
Daha ötesi bu satılmış aslı bozuk şefsizlere, ülke kaynaklarını sömürterek semirmelerine çanak tutmuşuz fırsat vermişiz..

*Türk insan:* Osmanlı döneminde olduğu gibi. Atatürk sonrası Türk insanı yine yoksul bırakılmış eline iş verilmemiş. Ama dönmeler YAHUDİ, ERMENİ,RUM, KIRMALARI üLKENİN SEFASINI SüRMEYE DEVAM ETMİşLER..

şimdi bu kervana Kürt denen şerefsizlerde katıldılar..
Bu hain grubu bilerek ve organize ederek Kürtleri kendilerine öncü grup yapmak maksadı ile güçlenmelerini sağladılar..
Ama hepsinin bilmedikleri bir şey var. Gerçi bilmediklerinde pek düşünemiyorum tarihin içinde örnekleri vardır..
Türk insanı canı pahasına bu beladan da sıyrılmasını bilir..

GEüEN ZAMAN İüİNDE OLDUGİBİ. NE HAİN NEDE KAHRAMAN, SIKINTISI üEKMEYECEĞİMİZ BİR GERüEKTİR..
TEK üNEMLİ UNSUR.ğTSKğ içine sızmış olanlardırğ
Bizim korkumuz sadece budur.. ve bu belirtilerde görülmeye başlanmıştır..

İhanet şebekeleri ellerinde poşetlerle pikniğe gider gibi Molotof kokteyli taşıyarak önüne gelen yerleri yakıp yıkarken ğTSKğ Başındaki kişilerden tıs yok..
İşte bizi kortuna yanı burası.. Bunlarda olan zafiyettir..

YOKSA AKP İHANET İüİNDEYMİş.CEZASI ERGEü VERİLİR..
TAYYİBİN ASLI RUMMUş.DOĞRUDUR..
ABDULLAH GüLüN ASLI ERMENİ İMİş DOĞRU.
DİĞERLERİ KüRT VE BARZANİCİYMİş DOĞRU..
ADALET BAKANI BİLMEM NEYMİş DOĞRU..
BUNLARIN HEPSİ VATİKAN KUKLASI FETULLAH DENEN HINZIRA BAĞLI EMİRLERİ ONDAN ALIYORLARMIş DOĞRU..
YA HİLMİ üZKüK BU ADAMIN ASLI NEDİR SOYU NEDİR BU üOK üNEMLİ..
NEDEN UĞRAşANLAR ONUNLA DEĞİLDE YAşAR BüüYüK ANITLA UĞRAşTILAR..

BURADA SAVCIDAN BAHSETMİYORUM..
BİR ARA İNTERNET ORTAMINDA BüYüK ANITIN SOY KüKü İLE BAZI YAZILAR DOLAşTI..
şU ANDA EN üNEMLİ KOLTUKTA OTURAN ğTSKğYI TEMSİL EDEN ADAM HAKKINDA NEDEN Hİü BİR ARAşTIRMA YAPILMADI..
BURASI DİKKATLE İZLENMESİ GEREKEN BİR NOKTASIDIR..
BU üLKEYE YAPILANALRI HANGİ DEMOKRASİ, HANGİ REJİM VE HANGİ üLKE KALDIRABİLİRğ
şüYLE ETRAFINIZA BİR BAKIN..
VATANA SALDIRILMIş
ASKERE SALDIRILMIş
SİVİL HALKA SALDIRILMIş
POLİSE SALDIRILMIş.
üü TANE şEREFSİZ KALKMIş. HALA KOPENANG KRITERLERİNDEN DEM VURUYOR VE HALA AYNI şEREFSİZLİĞİNE DEVAM EDİYOR. 
üLKE HIZLA SüMüRGELEşTİRİLİYOR..
DüRT TANE KANI BOZUK şEREFSİZİN ELİNE KALMIş KOSKACA TüRK MİLLETİ İNİM İNİM İNLİYOR.

Bu gün yine altı şehit verdik.
Bunun hesabı birilerine sorulmalı. Bu hesabı birileri vermeli.. Başta Ecevitken başlayıp. Tayyib ve şürekası Genel KURMAYIN SüSLü PAşASINDA SON BULMALI.. ülke için karar alan satılmışlar sizin piçleriniz nerede???
O gabar dağları denen hain kümesini,tendürek denen şerefsiz ermeni dönmelerinin barınağını!!! Hiç gördüler mi???
Ben biliyorum sizin piçlerinizin nerede olduklarınığ
Kimileri ABDğDE, kimileri Londrada.. it eniklerinin her biri başka bir kuytuda..
Ama bizimkiler hayrat, gönder gabara şerefsiz köpek kürde vurdur memedi.
Sen keyfine bak. nasıl olsa anası bir daha doğurur..

Mehmet Dalmaz

----------

